# Trade in value on a plow.



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

I am looking to upgrade my plow it is 6 years old now and showing some wear. It is a 8ft Western Pro plow ultramount. What do you think is a fair trade in value on it?


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

$1500 tops. probably $1000


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

X2.............


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

no dealer is going to buy a used blade???what would they do with a 6 year old beat up plow

sell it on the internet


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

chris_morrison;1234600 said:


> no dealer is going to buy a used blade???what would they do with a 6 year old beat up plow
> 
> sell it on the internet


That's not true. One dealer I deal with has quite a few used plows for sale at any given time. Even so I doubt he gives more than $500-800 to the people he gets them from.

I do agree though you are better selling it on the internet. Should be able to get $1500-2000 depending on condition. But you'll have to wait till next fall to sell it if you want to get top dollar.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

My local Fisher dealer has valued it at $1200 so i guess I'm doing pretty good. I think I will try for 1500 out of it. Just to see if he will go higher. Worst he can say is no. Thanks for the input.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

I know my dealer will sell it on consignment for me give that a shot.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

We deal in both new and used plows. There's more of a market for used plows than new where we're at. Trades are always welcome. More $$ to be made on a used sale and install than a new one, and that's the truth. We go through them and warranty used stuff as well.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

chris_morrison;1234600 said:


> no dealer is going to buy a used blade???what would they do with a 6 year old beat up plow
> 
> sell it on the internet


We take trade ins all the time. Value depends on age and condition.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Sell in in the fall on craigslist. I sold a 7 year old 7.5 poly meyer plow for $2800 this fall and an 8 year old 8.5 meyer poly plow for $3200. I know these plows are not worth this much, but if you sell it at the right time(right before the season starts to some new guy who thinks he is getting a good deal on a used plow for half the price of a new one), and when you talk to them tell them some other people are interested in the setup to create a buzz and a sense of urgency to make a decision. Or piece the plow out and you will make more then would for the full setup. Good Luck.


----------



## LB1234 (Oct 17, 2006)

just sold my 7.5' western ultramount this dec..just plow side no wiring on the truck side for 1200. it was ten years old. If you sell with the wiring I believe you could get 2000 easy. I wouldn't go lower than that. but again, probablly not going to get the same amount now/this spring as you will late next fall early winter when people are looking to add to their fleet or replace broken ones.

good luck.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

When I went to trade in my 2002 truck/plow in 2009, they were going to give me $ 1000 for the Fisher Ez-V, it was in good shape & I had 3 other trucks with them so I kept it as a spare. New truck got a XV


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

NicholasMWhite;1234724 said:


> That's not true. One dealer I deal with has quite a few used plows for sale at any given time. Even so I doubt he gives more than $500-800 to the people he gets them from.
> 
> I do agree though you are better selling it on the internet. Should be able to get $1500-2000 depending on condition. But you'll have to wait till next fall to sell it if you want to get top dollar.


cool didnt know that. Up my way, dealer dont sell used unless its "demo".
I went around yesterday shopping for a new v blade, for fun I asked how much for a trade in. They say a trade in?? People get rid of used plows because they are used and abused. Scrap metal value of 100$ so Ill give you that off a new plow!


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Local dealer takes them off and pays you. Their labor is worth something. They paint them up and re-sell for $2000-2500. If you are capable of removing the plow and all of the wiring perfectly you could get the $1500-2000.........maybe


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

chris_morrison;1236907 said:


> I went around yesterday shopping for a new v blade, for fun I asked how much for a trade in. They say a trade in?? People get rid of used plows because they are used and abused. Scrap metal value of 100$ so Ill give you that off a new plow!


Sometimes that is true, but to consider every used plow scrap metal is IMO a poor business attitude. I can find a home for about every type and condition plow but the price has to reflex the condition.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

Eronningen;1236938 said:


> . If you are capable of removing the plow and all of the wiring perfectly you could get the $1500-2000.........maybe


I feel since they offered me $1200 and they remove it and install the new one. That by the time you add in tax on that they are essentially giveing me the $1500 for it. So it is worth it to me to trade it. I could pull it off and try to sell it for a couple hundred more but if i trade its done and over with and dont have to hassle with it at all.


----------

